# HOWTO: Installing FreeBSD 8.x with USB Flash (use Grub4Dos).



## valsorym (Nov 4, 2011)

Installing FreeBSD 8.x with USB Flash
                          (using the tool Grub4Dos)

Preparing USB Flash:
--------------------
You need to format a USB Flash file system FAT32.
* My device is defined as /dev/da0
* If the  device to turn on automatically - it must be turned off. My unit was
involved as /media/myflash:

```
# umount /media/myflash
```

Cleaning and formatting:

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/da0s1 bs=512 count=1
    # newfs_msdos -L "FreeBSD" /dev/da0s1
```

Reconnect USB Flash. My device is identified as /media/FREEBSD.
* Or connect it manually:

```
# mkdir -p /media/FREEBSD
    # mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media/FREEBSD
```


Receiving the packet Grub4Dos.
------------------------------
You need download the Grub4Dos. Download last official release.
url (en): [url=http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php]http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php[/url]
url (ru): [url=http://www.greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/files/links.htm]http://www.greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/files/links.htm[/url]

* Program "wget" and "unzip" should be set in advance.

```
$ mkdir -p ~/grub4dos
    $ cd ~/grub4dos
    $ wget "http://www.themudcrab.com/downloads/
                grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip"
    $ ls
    grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip

    $ unzip "grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip"
    $ ls
    grub4dos-0.4.4  grub4dos-0.4.4-2009-03-31_(official_release).zip
```

Install Grub4Dos.
-----------------

```
$ cd ~/grub4dos/grub4dos-0.4.4/
    $ cp grldr menu.lst defualt /media/FREEBSD
```
 

Write FreeBSD.
--------------
* To achieve the goal we need the following images:
- FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso
- FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso (or FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.xz
or have already recorded disc with FreeBSD 8.2).

```
$ mkdir -p /media/FREEBSD/main
    $ cd /media/FREEBSD/main
    $ wget "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.2/
                FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso"
    $ mv FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso freebsd82bx86.iso
    $ ls
    freebsd82bx86.iso
```

Copy the folder 8.2-RELEASE from your ISO FreeBSD (FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso or FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.xz).
* I have a recorded disc with FreeBSD 8.2. (my CD-ROM mount in /cdrom).

```
$ cp -R -f /cdrom/8.2-RELEASE /media/FREEBSD/
```

* Rewrite menu list:

```
$ cat /media/FREEBSD/menu.lst
```


```
color white/black yellow/blue white/black white/black
timeout 10
default /default

title FreeBSD 8.2 x86.
fallback 1
map /main/freebsd82bx86.iso (hd32)
map --hook
root (hd32)
chainloader
boot

title Reboot your computer now.
fallback 2
reboot
```

* Configure your computer to boot from USB Flash.

*** In sysinstall: When selecting the source for installation, select MSDOS! ***
Good luck!


----------

